# G4 Pond sealer



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone used this on wooden vivs with high temps and humidity? If so any reviews?
Cheers guys


----------



## albinoboa (Mar 11, 2012)

*g4*

Hey mate g4 is not cheap takes about 24 /48 hours to dry are you going to use clear g4 first before you paint with the green


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If want an alternative for sealing your viv try this they use it for aquarium backgrounds. http://www.plastidip.co.uk/


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

albinoboa said:


> Hey mate g4 is not cheap takes about 24 /48 hours to dry are you going to use clear g4 first before you paint with the green


I wasnt realy sure to be honest. ive never used any kind of sealent like this b4 so was looking at long lasting waterproofing for my savs enclosure im building


----------



## albinoboa (Mar 11, 2012)

*g4*

It is good use it for building ponds i would just say you would want to paint the viv outside cause it can get you high as a kite i dont seewhy it would hurt trying it as long as you live it a bit of time to dry


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

I cant use it outside thats my problem. the viv is 9ft x 4ft x 3.5ft and weighs a bloomin ton lol.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/926329-savannah-monitor-enclosure-build-pics-8.html


----------



## albinoboa (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok mate you have a good air flow to the room


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Its in the dining room but i could not.gp in there or the livin room for a day or so and leave front and back windows open to air it


----------



## albinoboa (Mar 11, 2012)

Should be ok as long as you get air in just the smell stays about for a bit


----------

